# Installed a dave2pvd Chain Tickler on the TCR Adv



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Lightweight, easy to install, and a good piece to help protect against damage if a chain drops. Thanks Dave!


----------



## giant_tcr3 (May 4, 2007)

Where can I get one?


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

I'd been looking for something like that and stumbled upon his ad in the classified section. Was a great guy to deal with. Here's the link to his listing:

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=20554&cat=18


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

been200mph, thanks for the props. Looks like it fitted up nicely on your Giant.


----------

